
Anthony Pompliano Crypto Podcast (finally) - jason_yano
https://insights.blockworksgroup.io/podcast
======
mtmail
[https://twitter.com/APompliano/status/1033787851576623104](https://twitter.com/APompliano/status/1033787851576623104)
says it will be live tomorrow. Since the webpage (copyright 2017) is a waiting
page and collects email addresses it's better to submit it when the podcast is
live.

